# Another Gun Safe Question



## todd river (Jul 31, 2008)

I read the thread on the gun safe, and I only own pistols.
Since I live in Mobile I checked out Mike Wards place. They
suggested a home safe that they sell for $799. They did not
try to push the larger safe since I don't own any rifles/shotguns.

Any opinions on this Liberty safe LH12?


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

http://www.lowes.com/pd_292952-1028...42371&Ntt=gun+safe&pl=1&currentURL=&facetInfo=

I have one of these. So far I love it.....although I am going to have to buy a second one soon:whistling:
Its got a fire rating, and holds quite a few guns....has shelving to fill in sections if they are not used for long guns......but you REALLY NEED some long guns if you live in MOBILE!!! Pistols are just to buy you time to get to a rifle!
If you watch , you can get them on sale/clearance ....or use a lowes coupon to get 10% off. I think I paid $270 for mine when lowes had too many in stock.
I'm not sure how much more you get for your money with some of the other gun safes....bigger will cost you no mater what brand you choose.....this one is big enough to store guns/ect. and still fit in a closet.


----------



## oatmeal1 (Mar 26, 2009)

Liberty is a great safe! If you are not planning on moving soon and you have the space.Get the biggest one you can afford. You can put all of your valuables documents pictures reels etc in it. I Have a liberty franklin and love it.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

oatmeal1 said:


> Liberty is a great safe! If you are not planning on moving soon and you have the space.Get the biggest one you can afford. You can put all of your valuables documents pictures reels etc in it. I Have a liberty franklin and love it.


 
I agree, just because you don't have any long guns now does that mean you'll never have any?

Rick


----------



## Moose007 (Mar 20, 2012)

*Todd River*

I would go with the biggest one you have room for. My wife raised cane with me when I paid $ 1549.00 for a 32 gun Lincoln L35 series fireproof safe. After she realize that you store more than just guns she was glad I bought it. This was 15 years ago. 


God Bless


Moose


----------



## VA Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

Totally agree. Go with a bigger safe than what you think you need. They are great for important papers, laptops, a strongbox and if there is room left, guns. I recommend one with external hinges that has a removable door. This makes moving the safe easier in the event you have to. Also, those doors with external hinges normally open 180°. Liberty is a good brand.


----------



## todd river (Jul 31, 2008)

I appreciate all of the advice. I may or may not ever purchase
another rifle/shotgun, but who knows. I may just want it for
target shooting. Either way I am taking yall's advice regarding
going with a larger safe. Thanks


----------



## Bottlerocket (Aug 11, 2011)

I agree with everyone here. I purchased my safe so I could keep my guns in my home living on base. I only had a couple handguns and 2 long guns so I figured I could get by with their entry level size safe. Bad mistake! I am going to have to sell this one off and replace it with a larger one in the not-so-distant future


----------

